# Nueva Santacruz Blur TRc



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Estimados , Santacruz está lanzando al mercado tres nuevos modelitos de bici , aquí les comento un poco de la Blur TRc 


La nueva Blur TRc es una trailbike que viene a ser un punto intermedio entre la Blur XC y la Blur LT, el marco es de fibra de carbono y bastante ligero 2.268 kgs. Suspensión trasera VPP con 5 pulgadas de recorrido , marco muy rígido , tubo superior ligeramente más largo lo que resulta en una posición de conducción mas estirada de lo que se usa en trailbikes y un ángulo de dirección un poco mas relajado.

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Biker: eres distribuidor de SC en México o por que tanto conocimiento de causa? saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

elmadaleno said:


> Biker: eres distribuidor de SC en México o por que tanto conocimiento de causa? saludos


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Así es , colaboro con la distribución , no digo más porque aquí está prohibido y me deletean ja ja ja

saludos

the last biker


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

A mi me gusta (aunque no la he probado) la BLT, se me hace que esta puede ser muy buena. 

Lo que no se es que tanto GAP hay entre las tres blurs? XC, TR y LT? No en cuanto a numeritos, sino realmente habrá gente que diga quiero mas recorrido que la XC pero la LT se me hace mucho?


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> sino realmente habrá gente que diga quiero mas recorrido que la XC pero la LT se me hace mucho?


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Entre los fans de Santacruz y de otras marcas hay una gran número de ciclistas de montaña que andan buscando el punto medio que según encuestas y estadísticas dicen que con 5 pulgadas atrás (sin albur...) es más que suficiente para dar felicidad en los cerros .

Y si , hay muchos a los que 4 pulgadas se les hace poco , pero 6 es demasiado , entonces con 5 todos contentos .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## SALAZAR3009 (Mar 12, 2011)

muy bonito el poste del asiento, es un KS ?


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

SALAZAR3009 said:


> muy bonito el poste del asiento, es un KS ?


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Salazar3009, si te refieres a que sea un KindShock pues la verdad es que no lo se , puede ser, quien sabe , esos postes de altura ajustable hasta ahora realmente no me convencen y de los amigos que tengo que los usan a la mitad les han fallado....

Saludos

the last biker


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

SALAZAR3009 said:


> muy bonito el poste del asiento, es un KS ?


Creo que no, puede ser un Rock Shox Reverb o uno de Specialized, pero creo que el KS son otros colores y es diferente donde se pone el asiento.


----------



## eyderman (May 13, 2004)

*reverb*

El poste es un RockShox Reverb.
Se ve muy bien la TRc, aunque cuesta má$$$ que la Nomad Carbon


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

eyderman said:


> El poste es un RockShox Reverb.
> Se ve muy bien la TRc, aunque cuesta má$$$ que la Nomad Carbon


Es mas nueva, y no creo que sea mas fácil ni difícil de hacer, pero pagas por algo mas nuevo, quizás.

De todas maneras, ni $$$ para ni una ni la otra....


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

eyderman said:


> Se ve muy bien la TRc, aunque cuesta má$$$ que la Nomad Carbon .
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

... es 29?... el cuadro es XS?... o de plano ya me acostumbre al look de las horquillas de 35mm. En verdad que la veo rara de proporciones.

Seguro es un crack, la blur lt lo es.


----------



## rudaripu (Dec 15, 2010)

Pareciera que se solapan los modelos entre Blur LT, LTc y ahora LT Trail...De 125mm a 140mm casi no parece haber diferencia. Hace un tiempo una bicicleta de largo recorrido tenía 5-6 pulg, ahora cualquier trail viene con eso.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rudaripu said:


> Pareciera que se solapan los modelos entre Blur LT, LTc y ahora LT Trail...De 125mm a 140mm casi no parece haber diferencia. Hace un tiempo una bicicleta de largo recorrido tenía 5-6 pulg, ahora cualquier trail viene con eso.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

En realidad no se traslapan los modelos de las Blur , cada modelo está enfocado a un determinado nicho y tipo de práctica del mountain bike .

Hace unos doce años una bici con largo recorrido tenía 3 o 4 pulgadas de viaje en su suspensión , las primeras Stumpjumper FSR tenían 3.5 pulgadas de recorrido algo así como 89 mm. , ahora ya van en 140 mm. (5,5 inches )

Las diferencias entre diferentes recorridos de la suspensión parecerían ser muy pequeñas y en algunos casos no muy perceptibles rodando y se puede rodar muy a gusto sin hacer mucho caso , sin embargo para muchos ciclistas de montaña si que importan estas diferencias y pueden apreciar a las primeras de cambio la diferencia entre 125 a 140 mm.

En realidad lo que hace Santacruz ( y otras marcas...) es ofrecer una gama muy amplia de modelos casi para todos los gustos y posibilidades económicas , y cada bici tiene un excelente y personal desempeño de acuerdo y para lo que está diseñada .

Saludos

the last biker


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

the last biker said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> En realidad no se traslapan los modelos de las Blur , cada modelo está enfocado a un determinado nicho y tipo de práctica del mountain bike .
> 
> ...


Creo que hay varias motivos por los cuales algunas marcas sacan bicis muy parecidas.

Uno de los mas imporantes, creo, es que para algunos ciclistas una diferencia pequeña puede ser motivo para comprar o no tal o cual cuadro. Y no necesariamente de la empresa, sino que a veces estamos muy casados a que 'una bici de 130mm es la ideal para mi' , y este posible cliente evalua una marca, y si su modelo mas cerca su recorrido es de 140 o 120, quizás ni la evalue, aunque la bici armandola diferente pueda funcionar muy bien.

Yo lo que veo es que mucha gente cuando vemos que una marca saca algo por buscar mercado lo vemos como que esta vendida, pero yo creo que esta buscando ofrecer opciones para seguir siendo competitiva y, en algún grado, crecer.

También creo que han cambiado las tendencias, en varias revistas lo he visto, quizás antes el mercado como tal estaba buscando mas bicis de mucho recorrido como FR light que se pueda usar para todo, pero ahora como que la tendencia va mas a bicis mas trail de alrededor de 130-140mm, con una geometría mas trail.

Yo creo que la BTR puede ser una buena opción.


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

Hola como comenta rzozaya1969 la tendencia va mas a bicis de 140mm de recorrido y un uso Allmountain o Trail

Pero también se pueden tener varias Bicis en una, como sucede con los modelos de la marca Nicolai que tienen diferentes posiciones para variar el recorrido trasero y esto combinado con una suspensión delantera de recorrido variable te dan varias bicis en una.

Nicolai Nonius 100 / 110 / 120 / 130 uso XC-Mataron - Allmountain susp del de 100 / 140
Nicolai Helius CC 88 / 102 / 116 / 129 XC-Mataron - Allmountain susp del de 100 / 140
Nicolai Helius AC 117 / 125 / 134 / 146 Allmountain susp del de 140 / 150
Nicolai Helius AM 130 / 140 / 150 / 160 Allmountain - Enduro susp del de 160 / 170
Nicolai Helius RC 100 / 120 uso XC-Mataron 100 / 120 susp del de


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

20lt said:


> Pero también se pueden tener varias Bicis en una, como sucede con los modelos de la marca Nicolai que tienen diferentes posiciones para variar el recorrido trasero y esto combinado con una suspensión delantera de recorrido variable te dan varias bicis en una.
> 
> ..................................................................................................................................
> 
> ...


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

20lt said:


> Pero también se pueden tener varias Bicis en una, como sucede con los modelos de la marca Nicolai que tienen diferentes posiciones para variar el recorrido trasero y esto combinado con una suspensión delantera de recorrido variable te dan varias bicis en una.


Por lo que entiendo, tu comentario no es valioso porque ya otras marcas habían sacado este sistema antes y además, aquí se está promo.... perdón, hablando de una de las tres nuevas bicis que ofrece Santacruz.


----------



## rudaripu (Dec 15, 2010)

Realmente eso de varias bicicletas en una es un concepto que parece que fue abandonado por las marcas grandes, yo tengo una Enduro 2001 y la verdad es que sólo cambié el recorrido y la geometría una sola vez para probar. En la actualidad los diseños han evolucionado tanto que si compras una buena bicicleta de 5.5" esta va a pedalear casi tan bien como una de 4", actualmente tengo una Blur LTc y no la cambiaría por otra bici, tal vez por una Nomad, dentro de unos pocos años de seguro vamos a estar hablando de bicis de XC con 5"...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

20lt said:


> Hola como comenta rzozaya1969 la tendencia va mas a bicis de 140mm de recorrido y un uso Allmountain o Trail
> 
> Pero también se pueden tener varias Bicis en una, como sucede con los modelos de la marca Nicolai que tienen diferentes posiciones para variar el recorrido trasero y esto combinado con una suspensión delantera de recorrido variable te dan varias bicis en una.
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

20lt :

Tu comentario es muy valioso , sobre todo porque haces referencia a una de las MEJORES MARCAS de mountain bikes , las Nicolai son referencia de calidad, desempeño e innovación , si alguien entiende diferente lo que se dice , pues ni modo ...

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rudaripu said:


> En la actualidad los diseños han evolucionado tanto que si compras una buena bicicleta de 5.5" esta va a pedalear casi tan bien como una de 4"...


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

rudaripu :

Completamente de acuerdo contigo , e incluso en algunas bicicletas de 5.5 ¨no solo se pedalean "casi " tan bien , sino igual o hasta mejor que algunas de 4 pulgadas .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Aunque para mi la mejor de todas fue la Titus Switchblade que si mal no recuerdo se podía poner a 3.75,4.5 o 5.75 inches ,cambiando la posición del shock y/o de los rockers arms, por ahí después del 2003 algunas SB traían el amortiguador Fox talas con cambio de recorrido , era una joya esa bici y muy polivalente.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> the last biker


Mi comentario, para variar es un simple desvario inspirado por la proximidad de la libertad, pero igual ahi va...

Si es cierto que las bicis de recorrido variable tienen mucho tiempo y tambien es cierto que la Switchblade es el la madre de todas ellas (no por edad, si no porque fue la ejecucion mas exitosa del concepto).

Pero tampoco creo que una bici con recorrido variable se pueda convertir en "tu unica bici" porque siempre se sacrifica algo y mientras mas apartados sean los objetivos, mas compromisos se habra de hacer. Por ejemplo, la nueva Scott Genius me hace ponerme la capa de esceptico.

Coincido con 20lt y Last Biker en las Nicolais, sobre todo la serie Helius que es una joya de polivalencia, pero debo confesar que en mi Helius AC solo he usado dos settings y ambos los dos me produjeron mas o menos el mismo recorrido, porque use amortiguadores de recorrido diferente. No me nace cambiarle la geometria al cuadro y en lo particular, como la tengo armada es un cerdito que aunque vista de libelula, cerdito se queda.

Como corolarios, ya no tenemos bicis malas hoy en dia. Ya las marcas experimentaron durante la fase mas joven del deporte y ahora ya sabe que tocar y que no tocar cuando disenan un cuadro.

Y por otro lado, la que me pone loquito es esta...

Nicolai Nucleon AM... no importa que pese dos toneladas, le ponemos unas rueditas de esas nuevas de carbono que saco Easton y asunto arreglado!










Ahora, nomas me falta sacarme la loteria....


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Todos Los Comentarios Son Bienvenidos*

Creo que todos tenemos derecho a opinar, pues es lo que enriquece foros como este, la diversidad de puntos de vista.:thumbsup:

En cuanto a los recorridos variables, con el fin de tener varias bicis en 1, es una idea linda, pero en la vida real, ya la historia lo ha comprobado,:eekster: que este tipo de bicis siempre funcionan muy bien en 1 solo recorrido, para el cual fueron diseñados primordialmente, y en los demas recorridos alternativos su desempeño no es nada bueno (entiendase menor desempeño):eekster:

Volviendo al tema central de lanzamiento de la nueva bici de Santa Cruz, la Blur TRc, gente que no esta muy familiarizada con lo modelos de Santa Cruz, suena super confuso y que no hay mucha diferencia entre las Blur XC carbon, Blur Lt alum, Blur Lt Carbon y ahora la Blur TRc.

Pero la Blur TRc es una bici totalmente diferente a las otras, creo que santa cruz debió ponerle un nombre propio, para mejor diferenciación y entendimiento del este nuevo concepto, que esta diseñada para una nueva generación de pilotos expertos, que con poco recorrido en la suspension trasera 125mm y con una tijera dispar con un mayor recorrido hasta 150 mm. pueden hacer maravillas y recorrer hasta el mas tecnico de los caminos victoriosamente.

Y obviamente fue pensada para contratacar a la Yeti 5c, la Spitfire de Banshee y otras pocas que han sido pioneras en este concepto de bicis con poco recorrido trasero, pero de geometria muy agresiva.

Saludos 
Dr Foes


----------



## rudaripu (Dec 15, 2010)

Alguien sabe por qué en la página de Santa Cruz la Blur TR es más cara que la Blur LTc y la Nomad C? El cuadro pesa 1 lb menos que la Nomad C y la Blur LTc como será su resistencia en comparación?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

rudaripu said:


> Alguien sabe por qué en la página de Santa Cruz la Blur TR es más cara que la Blur LTc y la Nomad C? El cuadro pesa 1 lb menos que la Nomad C y la Blur LTc como será su resistencia en comparación?


Lo ligero sale caro...

También es mas nueva (no se que tanto tenga que ver, a la mejor eso no importa)...

Quizás tiene mas diseño para conseguir menor peso y que en las pruebas y los estudios de compu tenga la misma resistencia que la BLTc...

La maquinita de obtener un número aleatorio para el factor de precio así lo dictaminó...

La distancia de la tierra a la 5a luna de saturno esta en su máxima distancia de este año y.. bueno, ya vez la idea....


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Creo que todos tenemos derecho a opinar, pues es lo que enriquece foros como este, la diversidad de puntos de vista.:thumbsup:
> 
> En cuanto a los recorridos variables, con el fin de tener varias bicis en 1, es una idea linda, pero en la vida real, ya la historia lo ha comprobado,:eekster: que este tipo de bicis siempre funcionan muy bien en 1 solo recorrido, para el cual fueron diseñados primordialmente, y en los demas recorridos alternativos su desempeño no es nada bueno (entiendase menor desempeño):eekster:
> ...
> ...


Estoy de acuerdo en la mayoría de los casos de geometría variable (yo solo rodé una vez la ML en 4", las otras las dejé en 5", funcionaba igual o mejor). Pero creo que en otros casos de bicis, un buen fabricante da mas libertad de configurar la bici. No quiere decir que todos los que compren la bici vayan a usar todas las configuraciones, sino que a la mejor algunos la van a configurar buscando, por decir, un comportamiento para terreno mas técnico, otros mas para bajadas y quizás otros mas para XC.. Digo, depende de la bici, pero sí estoy de acuerdo, una bici para que solo sea una, esta difícil, solo que uno haga un solo tipo de recorrido....


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Lo ligero sale caro...
> 
> También es mas nueva (no se que tanto tenga que ver, a la mejor eso no importa)...
> 
> ...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

cha... a mi gustaba la razón de la luna de saturno....


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

DrF035 said:


> Creo que todos tenemos derecho a opinar, pues es lo que enriquece foros como este, la diversidad de puntos de vista.:thumbsup:
> 
> En cuanto a los recorridos variables, con el fin de tener varias bicis en 1, es una idea linda, pero en la vida real, ya la historia lo ha comprobado,:eekster: que este tipo de bicis siempre funcionan muy bien en 1 solo recorrido, para el cual fueron diseñados primordialmente, y en los demas recorridos alternativos su desempeño no es nada bueno (entiendase menor desempeño):eekster:
> 
> ...


El truco esta en diseñar bien el sistema de suspensión para que funcionen bien en todos los recorridos, esto es mucho mas complicado y laborioso. por eso lo han abandonado muchas marcas, ya que si no lo hacen bien es un desastre como tu lo mencionas.*
Por otro lado los fabricantes prefieren venderte dos bicis en vez de 1 !!!

La Yeti 5c tiene un recorrido de 127mm y se recomienda usarse con suspensiones de 120 hasta 140 mm de recorrido
La la Spitfire de Banshee tiene un recorrido idéntico a la Yeti de 127mm pero se recomienda su uso con suspensiones de 130 hasta 160

La verdad esto no tiene nada de nuevo y a sido utilizado por varias marcas europeas como Votec que por el año 2002 tenia el modelo M6 con recorrido de 100 mm y suspensión con recorrido de 88 hasta 140mm también tenia el modelo F7 con 115mm de recorrido se podía usar con suspensión de hasta 140mm de recorrido.

otro ejemplo es le cuadro de Liteville 301 que en el 2005 tenia un recorrido de 115mm y se podía usar con una suspensión de 130mm. después en el 2007 paso a un recorrido de 130mm para usarse con una suspensión de 160mm

Con lo de los cuadros con recorrido variable es que por ejemplo con el cuadro Nicolai AC puedes tener una bicicleta con un recorrido de 120mm y suspensión de 140 o una bicicleta de 146mm y 140mm

Con respecto a las Bicis de Santacruz yo creo que si es una respuesta a los dos modelos que mencionas (Yeti 5c y Spitfire de Banshee).
Yo creo que Santacruz la incluyó en la familia de las Blur por que les da un uso que recomendado diferente
BLUR TR carbon uso Trail 
BLUR LT carbon uso Trail - Allmountain. aunque mmmmmm en su pg web no esta como Allmountain pura mmmmm efectivamente confuso.
lo que se puede deducir es que una es para un uso mucho mas agresivo que la otra!!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> Volviendo al tema central de lanzamiento de la nueva bici de Santa Cruz, la Blur TRc, gente que no esta muy familiarizada con lo modelos de Santa Cruz, suena super confuso y que no hay mucha diferencia entre las Blur XC carbon, Blur Lt alum, Blur Lt Carbon y ahora la Blur TRc.
> 
> Saludos
> Dr Foes


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estimados :

La Blur TRc simplemente viene a ser un modelo de Blur intermedio entre la Blur XC carbon y la Blur LT , tal como lo comenté en el post original de este thread .

La Blur XC carbon es por decirlo de alguna manera el modelo de Blur para XC , cuadro de fibra de carbono muy ligero y con 100 mm. de suspensión trasera funciona con una horquilla de 100mm. o con una de 120 mm. para hacerla mas " trail "

Las Blur LT ya sea la de aluminio o de fibra de carbono son enfocadas a un uso trail sin llegar al nivel de all mountain (aunque puede servir ) con 140 mm. de recorrido en la suspensión trasera , la Blur LT se recomienda con horquillas de entre 140 a 160 mm.

La Blur TRc viene a llenar el hueco que tenía Santacruz en su gama de bicis con suspensión VPP2 (virtual pivot point de segunda generación ) con 125 mm. de recorrido trasero y con horquillas de entre 120 a 140 mm. de recorrido

De ésta forma la gama de VPP´s en rodadas 26 queda completa , bueno .....por lo menos hasta el momento ja ja ja

Saludos.

the last biker


----------

